
Ask HN: How do you reduce eye strain during long computing bouts? - wakkaflokka
I&#x27;ve been having to work 15 hour days the past week due to a project about to be put into production, and my eyes are killing me. I&#x27;m a religious flux utilizer, but I&#x27;m curious what other people do to reduce the headache&#x2F;feeling of &#x27;bulging eyes&#x27;&#x2F;strain after staring at the computer screen for a long time. I&#x27;ve been searching for special glasses to help reduce the eye strain, but know nothing about them.
======
pixpop
I got custom progressive lenses made with a 'computer' prescription. This has
my eyes relaxed when looking at my normal screen viewing distance
(approximately arm's length) but gives me more magnification when looking
down, e.g. at the keyboard or anything on my desk. This has worked well for
me.

------
HNq94812
[http://europepmc.org/abstract/med/8888830](http://europepmc.org/abstract/med/8888830)

